# what shrubs to plant?



## sebee

This might give you some good ideas, if you haven't already seen it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_nectar_sources_for_honey_bees


----------



## rickh

Privet hedge


----------



## magnet-man

rickh said:


> Privet hedge



I heard that priviet makes nasty tasting honey? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## magnet-man

Found serveral links on priviet

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v155/n3929/abs/155206a0.html

http://www.honeyshow.co.uk/preparation_showing_of_honey.shtml

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/bees/msg0518010423042.html

Vitex (chase tree) grows as a shrub and flowers when most things are not in bloom. Only down side to screening is it loses its leaves in winter.


----------



## NeilV

There ought to be a variety of Holly that would work, and bees love that when it is in bloom.

Privet honey supposedly is bad, but my bees work it when it blooms in the neighborhood and my honey tasted great. A little mixed in won't hurt, apparently.


----------



## Hambone

Anyone know anything about Photinia’s? My mom has a lot of Asian Photinia’s. I know it’s not native, but when it blooms it looks like every bee within foraging distance is working them. 

Good privacy hedge.


----------



## FishmanMike

If you wan't privet come on by my house and dig up all you want. Can't get rid of the ---- stuff,it's everywhere. FREE ;YES;FREE All you can take.opcorn:


----------



## BEES4U

This may help:

http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/NewYork.htm
http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/ShrubsAndHedges.htm
http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/Forsythia.htm
http://www.fast-growing-trees.com/AmericanHolly.htm

Ernie


----------



## KQ6AR

We had a great fall privet bloom this year, & the honey is very good.


----------



## SPRUCE BEE

Try some St. Johnswort, 4-5' bush type. I have 5 plants that are loaded with bees for a couple of weeks in august. Both the deer & elk don't touch the stuff, but the bees sure love it. It's easy to start cuttings off of. I started about 100 plants that I wll be lining my driveway with along with some california poppies. Good luck

Spruce Bee


----------



## magnet-man

A few of my neighbors have a shrub that the bees like and it never loses its leaves in the winter. I will ask what it is and post.

It is photinia. I have seen bees work it but I have seen more bees on holy though.


----------



## LtlWilli

Eleagnus fruitlandii ( Russian Olive) makes a huge evergreen shrub that my bees have swarmed to from September till frost. The little friuts also make a jelly.


----------



## Hambone

magnet-man said:


> It is photinia. I have seen bees work it but I have seen more bees on holy though.


That looks like the Red Tip Photina. Pretty disease prone. The asian type my mom has does not seem to be. She has had them for 30+ years. Not sure what the "bee" difference is. But I see many more working the asian over the reds.


----------



## LtlWilli

Yup...The Chinese photinia is a super dependable oldie that's been passed over because it has no flaming red new growth.They can be had around old home places---with owner's permission, of course.


----------



## Hambone

LtlWilli said:


> They can be had around old home places---with owner's permission, of course.


Are the asians not sold anymore? I have never looked for them. Not sure how they reproduce, seed, cuttings, ect.. I would like to know.


----------



## LtlWilli

Some nurseries have them....You are right about reproduction, except you can get root sprouts, also. They do get big, so an old one may resemble a heavily branched tree.


----------



## Countryboy

_Not sure how they reproduce, seed, cuttings, ect.. I would like to know. _

My book says Photinia (doesn't distinguish) can be propogated by taking greenwood or semi-ripe cuttings at the node, placed in free-draining medium from summer to winter. They root well in rockwool plugs with high levels of rooting hormone. Seeds can be sown in spring.


----------



## Omie

LtlWilli said:


> Some nurseries have them....You are right about reproduction, except you can get root sprouts, also. They do get big, so an old one may resemble a heavily branched tree.


LtlWilli,
I have tried sending you a PM, but you have your settings to not allow receiving any.
I am trying to answer the PM you sent me, but am unable to do so unless you enable your settings. Thanks!


----------



## LtlWilli

Everything is now worked out now, Omie. I appreciate your offer of help, though.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Omie

LtlWilli said:


> Everything is now worked out now, Omie. I appreciate your offer of help, though.
> Thanks,
> Rick


Glad to hear it!


----------

